# OMG :D :D Mainstream media is on to us here at PF!!



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsan...ign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20150529

A whole friggin' article about goats and why you should include them in your life! 
If this isn't the best thing ever....


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Didn't mention Sean bean though


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Or Armadillos.......


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Good grief just no pleasing some people! :Mooning


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing on Bugs Bunny either. :Meh


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

You all suck.... 
I’m off to pout or flounce or whatever it is that I’m supposed to do that involves wallowing in deeply hurt indignation.
:Arghhrowning

Oh, wait before I go wallow, just noticed this one... 
:Spitoutdummy <-- Oh my... what’s that guy doing? Armored dildo anyone?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> You all suck....
> I'm off to pout or flounce or whatever it is that I'm supposed to do that involves wallowing in deeply hurt indignation.
> :Arghhrowning
> 
> ...


He is spitting out his dummy, you filthy minded muck magnet! Good grief. I've been desperately trying to pretend that armoured dildo was for decorative purposes only ever since seeing it and now you're making my eyes water all over again. A disapproving penguin for you enguin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*
For a little more diversity, here's my Mountain Goat Bike.

It's got SRAM rapid fire gear change too.*


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> You all suck....
> I'm off to pout or flounce or whatever it is that I'm supposed to do that involves wallowing in deeply hurt indignation.
> :Arghhrowning
> 
> ...


You forgot to call us all "Dirty Scum", tell us to "P*ss Off" and then accuse US of being rude.

Anyhoo ............. surely we have a lawsuit here? We thought of goats first, how DARE someone pinch our groundbreaking idea?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Mulish said:


> He is spitting out his dummy, you filthy minded muck magnet! Good grief. I've been desperately trying to pretend that armoured dildo was for decorative purposes only ever since seeing it and now *you're making my eyes water all over again.* A disapproving penguin for you enguin


The dude (or is that a dudette?) "spitting out his dummy" has watering eyes too, just sayin'.....


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Sweety said:


> You forgot to call us all "Dirty Scum", tell us to "P*ss Off" and then accuse US of being rude.
> 
> Anyhoo ............. surely we have a lawsuit here? We thought of goats first, how DARE someone pinch our groundbreaking idea?


I'm with you and your litigious thinking.
Lawsuit away!
:Spiderman


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

But is it square?I think we have lost our way. Squareness is just never considered anymore :'(


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> But is it square?I think we have lost our way. Squareness is just never considered anymore :'(


I think triangle is the new sqare.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> The dude (or is that a dudette?) "spitting out his dummy" has watering eyes too, just sayin'.....


enguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguin



Siskin said:


> I think triangle is the new sqare.


Illuminati? That explains so much (and yet so little).


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Mulish said:


> enguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguinenguin
> 
> Illuminati? That explains so much (and yet so little).


Mulish points for quantity, but minus points for originality. Surely you can come up with a better disapproving look that that?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Mulish points for quantity, but minus points for originality. Surely you can come up with a better disapproving look that that?


I do apologise, I hadn't realised this was a competition. Fortunately I am flushed with success from managing my first embedded vid in the UK thread so give me a moment to finish my cuppa and I'll get right on it! 
_
*Cracks knuckles theatrically then winces like someone waved an armoured dildo at me*_


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Mulish said:


> I do apologise, I hadn't realised this was a competition. Fortunately I am flushed with success from managing my first embedded vid in the UK thread so give me a moment to finish my cuppa and I'll get right on it!
> _
> *Cracks knuckles theatrically then winces like someone waved an armoured dildo at me*_


I'm so proud of your technological accomplishments Mulish, but really, you must not wince when someone waves an armored dildo at you, you might give the wrong impression you know. 
Poker face is what's needed.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be the one to make this owl disapprove:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, this is more polite enquiry than outright disapproval but it made me spit my coffee, so..


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

At the risk of taking this highly important thread even further off topic, I've been laughing at this for a solid 5 minutes now.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Mulish said:


> At the risk of taking this highly important thread even further off topic, I've been laughing at this for a solid 5 minutes now.


Can't see it


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Mulish said:


> At the risk of taking this highly important thread even further off topic, I've been laughing at this for a solid 5 minutes now.


Oh no! The technology fairies took away your powers  
Can't see the picture 

*wanders off to find a technology fairy meme*


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

:Arghh My genius has expired :Arghh

How about now?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering, searching for technology fairy images is a highly disappointing endeavor.

Back to animals, animals never disappoint.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Gonna put this here for no other reason than I have been chuckling over it for ages hehe


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> View attachment 232945


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Gonna put this here for no other reason than I have been chuckling over it for ages hehe


Blue square fail.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@silvi


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

We could go more cute but.....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I really must get back to work...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

And excuse the language but too funny not to share


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


Penguins with intent....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I really must get back to work...
> 
> View attachment 232954


Quitter....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I should remember panties next time!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*WOZ ALL THIS MONKEY BUSINESS THEN?*


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Really must get on with some work.
But a question before I do...
Is this true?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Look, can we get back on topic, please?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Posting because some things just HAVE to be done!!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Posting because some things just HAVE to be done!!!!


Yep. I now see the Sean Bean appeal


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

silvi said:


> Yep. I now see the Sean Bean appeal


We thought you might.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2015)

*sigh*
Clearly we're going to have to establish some ground rules.
Starting with Sean Bean, there has to be a rule about Sean Bean....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry but the only Bean in my life is the original MR Bean


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

It is pointless trying to divert to Mr Bean. Sean Bean only! Join us.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*One unopened can of coke coming right up!*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


> *One unopened can of coke coming right up!*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

StormyThai said:


>


Funniest one. No contest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

lorilu said:


> Funniest one. No contest.


Oh, IDK... "come with me human, I'll show you how to penguin" is right up there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

silvi said:


>


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


>


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

Zaros you better not get this one locked down dude! Animals, Sean Bean, or armored dildos, those are acceptable topics. No coke cans or people who request them!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Zaros, stop it! You are a naughty boy (but I like it!)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


>


we do.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

:Jawdrop​


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I flew Virgin Atlantic once.
Drank Virgin Cola.
Listened to Virgin FM.
Spoke to a Virgin air hostess who wasn't either.








Landed in the Virgin Islands......

No virgins.:Banghead

Because they have these indigenous creatures.:Arghh


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


> I flew Virgin Atlantic once.
> Drank Virgin Cola.
> Listened to Virgin FM.
> Spoke to a Virgin air hostess who wasn't either.
> ...


Almost okay................


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

@Zaros is trying to break the internet, there's always one...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

silvi said:


> Almost okay................





ouesi said:


> @Zaros is trying to break the internet, there's always one...


Illustration #1

The ability to communicate using simple facial expressions.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Illustration #1
> 
> The ability to communicate using simple facial expressions.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

silvi said:


>


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaros said:


>


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Illustration #1
> 
> The ability to communicate using simple facial expressions.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

silvi said:


>


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Change of face....?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

silvi said:


> Change of face....?


Oh.... like that is it.... Well take this then.....


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh.... like that is it.... Well take this then.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

Is anyone keeping score?
Do gifs get more points than pictures?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok coffee was just spat...let the keyboard cleaning commence!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*You Humans are such strange creatures. You cut down my trees to make paper out of them and then make posters with the paper urging people to 'Save The Trees!' 










*​


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> *You Humans are such strange creatures. You cut down my trees to make paper out of them and then make posters with the paper urging people to 'Save The Trees!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


>


*Listen up little one. It aint deep. It's stoopid! An if they carry on being Stoopid at the stoopid rate they are being stoopid, then all I'll have left to p155 up is the stoopid lumberjacks legs. *


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)

I must be an arrogant jerk, but the stupid themed memes make me laugh so much


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I must be an arrogant jerk, but the stupid themed memes make me laugh so much


Sorry about the language...


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

And of course a celeb acting stupidly.....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just saying .


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Excuse the language.....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

No comments.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

StormyThai said:


>


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


>


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

StormyThai said:


>


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

StormyThai said:


>


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


>


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


>


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Batman, Robin and....Goats!!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

silvi said:


> Batman, Robin and....Goats!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


>


Thank You!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Couldn't have put it better myself Chewie!!!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

silvi said:


>


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not scared!!! I'm Iron Man!!!










OOPS!!!!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We are all iron man


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

silvi said:


>


Because......


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


Nearly spilt all my coffee over that one


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Summer vacation has begun, so beach theme


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Is it alright if me great, great, great, great grannie comes?

No burying her in the sand for a joke mind cos she's only just recently been exhumed and she won't think it's bloody funny.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Is it alright if me great, great, great, great grannie comes?
> 
> No burying her in the sand for a joke mind cos she's only just recently been exhumed and she won't think it's bloody funny.


My beach picture is way more attractive than yours. Just sayin'


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> My beach picture is way more attractive than yours. Just sayin'


They're both pictures of old nags.

Only differences being, one will go to make glue and the other is held together by glue.

But if it's competition you're after then here's a couple of old beach bums.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Zaros said:


> They're both pictures of old nags.
> 
> Only differences being, one will go to make glue and the other is held together by glue.
> 
> But if it's competition you're after then here's a couple of old beach bums.


I think we need to make a "special" rule just for you that you can only post pictures of animals.
Some things just cannot be unseen.
And I just zoomed in on picture of a horses azz. I might need some serious help.... :Bag:Nailbiting


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> *I think we need to make a "special" rule just for you that you can only post pictures of animals.*
> Some things just cannot be unseen.
> And I just zoomed in on picture of a horses azz. I might need some serious help.... :Bag:Nailbiting


*I guess I'll just quietly take my leave then.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Sorry for the language, but LOL!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Sorry for the language, but LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I think we need to make a "special" rule just for you that you can only post pictures of animals.
> Some things just cannot be unseen.
> And I just zoomed in on picture of a horses azz. I might need some serious help.... :Bag:Nailbiting


Zaros my darling - you have been in need of serious help long before you joined this forum. We have just enabled you (though I regard myself as a co-dependant)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Sorry for the language, but LOL!!


Snorted tea down my nose at this!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Zaros my darling - you have been in need of serious help long before you joined this forum. We have just enabled you (though I regard myself as a co-dependant)


 I've been receiving help twice daily ever since the dark period of childhood began to severely affect those around me. I can confirm, without further argument from my tormentors, it has served no other purpose than to strip my entire body of hair.








Although I quite enjoy and look forward with great eagerness to my therapy, I do not appreciate the consequence of its side effects; the resemblance of Jeremy 'Powder' Reed.

Someone has to pay...

Even if it's the bill from the power company.

Oh, and by the way.....I do believe you've misquoted:Smug


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> I've been receiving help twice daily ever since the dark period of childhood began to severely affect those around me. I can confirm, without further argument from my tormentors, it has served no other purpose than to strip my entire body of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misquoted?

I should have your therapy, I think - I could do with something to get rid of at least a proportion of my body hair. I can best be described as "furry" since the menopause and I had our little disagreement.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I haven't read this whole thread, but has anyone mentioned the huge debt of gratitude the world film industry owes to the noble goat?

"Frankly my dear, I don't give a ram." (Gone with the Wind)

"I think we're going to need a bigger goat" (Jaws)

"Play it again, Ram" (Casablanca)

"Do I look like I give a ram?" (James Bond - Casino Royale)

"Here's looking at you kid" (Casablanca again)


Just a few timeless lines . . . 

Nanny McPhee and The Beverley Hillbillies just speak for themselves.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but has anyone mentioned the huge debt of gratitude the world film industry owes to the noble goat?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but has anyone mentioned the huge debt of gratitude the world film industry owes to the noble goat?
> 
> "Frankly my dear, I don't give a ram." (Gone with the Wind)
> 
> ...


Ya missed this classic LB:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Ya missed this classic LB:


KUDOS!

Brilliant MB


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Well, seems like Ya'all missed this one *









​


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

suewhite said:


> Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


Dogs are TOTALLY acceptable in any situation.

I was just lamenting the lack of goats lately, especially in view of the ways in which they have enriched our cinematic heritage.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

suewhite said:


> Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


I loved that picture


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


No, I think any animal, armadillos, goats, dogs, whatever, they're all good on here.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


Just for you Sue, in preparation for your next foray to the supermarket....


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> No, I think any animal, armadillos, goats, dogs, whatever, they're all good on here.


Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

suewhite said:


> Ha Ha !!! is this just goats I thought it was funny pic's that's why I did dogs,sorry 2 bricks short of a load again.


No, no, all animals welcome. No rules really, just Zaros, we have to contain him somehow...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

'Scuse my French, couldn't resist:


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

silvi said:


>


me! me! Im swimming upstream


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

@lostbear! You're home! Did you bring us sweets? We have been sooooo good.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

@suewhite im sorry, but i saw this and thought of you. :Angelic


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

@Shoshannah


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> @lostbear! You're home! Did you bring us sweets? We have been sooooo good.


You're such a liar! We have not been good at all, we've had like 6 goat threads and every single one got closed and went "poof".

But it was pretty fun though


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

CRL said:


>


I reckon this dog tried a similar thing:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> You're such a liar! We have not been good at all, we've had like 6 goat threads and every single one got closed and went "poof".
> 
> But it was pretty fun though


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> You're such a liar! We have not been good at all, we've had like 6 goat threads and every single one got closed and went "poof".
> 
> But it was pretty fun though


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

ouesi said:


> You're such a liar! We have not been good at all, we've had like 6 goat threads and every single one got closed and went "poof".
> 
> But it was pretty fun though


What's up with you? Don't you like sweets?! Or cakes - maybe she'll bring cakes.....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

oh..look @lostbear ...nice to seeya!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this Thread.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


Awwww


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


>


That's adorable!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*This cat's name's is Dali. Salvador Dali. He comes from Cat-alonia. (Well I thought he looked a little like Dali.:Sorry)*








*
Anyways, this is Adolf and Adolf is a cat-astrophe!*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Magnum Cat


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Bowie Cat


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Most practical cat tidy for multicat household..
No cats lying around!







View attachment 234310


----------

